# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  عصير الكلام

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
قال لقمان لولده : شيئان إذا 
حفظتهما لا تُبالي بما ضيَّعت بعدهما ، درهمك لمعاشك ودينك لمعادك 
.

سئل 
أحد الحكماء : أي عز يكون بالذل متصلاً ، فقال العز في خدمة السلطان
.
أراد 
رجل أن يطلق زوجته ، فقيل له : ما يسوؤك منها ؟ قال : العاقل لا يهتك ستر زوجته . 
فلما طلقها قيل له : لِمَ طلّقتها ؟ قال ما لي و للكلام فيمن صارت 
أجنبية
.
قال أحد الحكماء : لا يغرنك أربعة : إكرام الملوك ، و ضحك العدو ، و 
تملّق النساء ، و حرّ الشتاء
.

سئل الاسكندر : لِمَ تُكرم معلمك فوق 
كرامة أبيك فقال إن أبي سبب حياتي الفانية ومعلمي سبب حياتي الباقية‏
.
قال 
أحد الحكماء : ثلاثة تُذهب عن القلب العمى ، صحبة العالم وقضاء الدين ومشاهدة 
الحبيب‏
.

كتمان الأسرار يدل على جواهر الرجال ، وكما أنه لا خير في آنية 
لا تمسك ما فيها ، فلا خير في إنسان لا يكتم سراً
.
إحسانك للحرّ يحركه على 
المكافأة ، وإحسانك إلى الخسيس يبعثه إلى معاودة المسألة
.
جاء رجل إلى أحد 
الحكماء وقال له : إني تزوجت امرأة وجدتها عرجاء ، فهل لي ان أردها ؟ فقال له : إن 
كنت تريد أن تسابق بها .. فردها
.

قال أحد الحكماء لابنه في موعظه : يا 
بني .. إذا أردت أن تصاحب رجلاً فأغضبه .. فإن أنصفك من نفسه فلا تدع صحبته .. وإلا 
فاحذره
.
قال أحد حكماء الفلسفة : الإخوان ثلاثة .. أخ كالغذاء تحتاج إليه في 
كل وقت ، وأخ كالدواء تحتاج إليه أحياناً ، وأخ كالداء لا تحتاج اليه 
أبداً
.
قد يرى الناس الجرح الذي في رأسك لكنهم لا يشعرون بالألم الذي 
تعانيه
.
سئل حكيم : ما الحكمة ؟ فقال : أن تميز بين الذي تعرفه والذي 
تجهله
.
من وعظ أخاه سراً فقد نصحه .. ومن وعظه علانية فقد فضحه
.
علمت 
أن رزقي لا يأخذه غيري .. فاطمأن قلبي ، وعلمت أن عملي لا يقوم به غيري .. فاشتغلت 
به وحدي
.
كلما ازددت علماً ، كلما ازدادت مساحة معرفتي بجهلي
.
اللسان 
ليس عظاماً .. لكنه يكسر العظام.
.
نمر مفترس أمامك .. خير من ذئب خائن 
وراءك
.
لسان العاقل وراء قلبه ، وقلب الاحمق وراء لسانه
.

من نظر 
في عيبه اشتغل عن عيوب الناس
.

العالم يعرف الجاهل لأنه كان جاهلاً ، 
والجاهل لا يعرف العالم لأنه لم يكن عالماً
.

لا تحاول أن تجعل ملابسك 
أغلى شيء فيك ، حتى لا تجد نفسك يوماً أرخص مما ترتدي
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*
*

----------

